# theraband and tubes for 11mm lead



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

appologies if this has been covered before but i,m new on here.

i,m looking to find what the best choice is for 11mm lead in theraband gold bands and also the best tubes for the job.

i would like to keep it as simple as possible so single therabands and looped bands for a dankung slingshot would be great.

i have checked out the theraband calculator and found it good but like i say i,m looking to see what results folks are getting with single bands.

tubes are new to me appart from the barnett type and i like the idea of the simple looped type

i shoot with an anchor point at the corner of my mouth with a draw length of 29 inches/74cm

thanks in advance

stevie


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Single tbg 25-20 mil tapered, works well, for tubes I have been using looped 1842 , 
My fav set up for tubes is pseudo tapered simple shot med tubes, I don't think TeX still sells them but simple shot does.


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thank you for that

will check out the simple shot site


----------

